# Year Old Zatarain's



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Found a box of year old (past best by date) of Zatarain's black beans and rice in the cupboard. Decided to give it a try. Cooked up fine, no issues. Thought I'd pass this along for any with that brand on hand.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've found the black and the red beans and rice is fine well past (2-3 years?) the use by date.

Now I've got to go check my cupboard.....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Heck, I don't think I have of box of Jambalaya that's YOUNGER than a year. I enthusiastically stocked up after I returned from New Orleans, now I'm just burning them off little by little. Always tastes okay.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Who the heck cooks jambalaya, or for that matter beans & rice, from a box? 

Ever heard of cooking? Chop up some trinity and throw in a few meaty, smoked ham hocks or tasso.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Wheat that was thousands of years oil was found in the pyramids , planted and grew fine. I think the secret to keeping dried beans and rice is just that. Keep them dry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

It has to do with oxygen, light, contamination, temperature as well as moisture exposure. I'm eating my stocks of instant potatoes cause I need to rotate them. They taste great and are a year old in their original containers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

******* said:


> Who the heck cooks jambalaya, or for that matter beans & rice, from a box?
> 
> Ever heard of cooking? Chop up some trinity and throw in a few meaty, smoked ham hocks or tasso.


Hear hear. I cloned up a recipe to make them kindney beans taste purty close to what it tastes like at Popeyes cicken. Came purty close using beer and marjorom. Plust the trinity and pork hocks etc. Little dry mustard maybe. Texas folks dont eat much rice except for the ********* in SE Texas. We much prefer just a little rice and a bunch of unsweet cornbread.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I used to cook... now I have three kids and all the work a man can handle. That's the problem with our lowly monetary Society... but I digress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

